# Roland GX24 on MacBook Pro



## hf256 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello,
I wondered if anybody could help me. I'm a graphic designer and use a Mac with Illustrator CS3. I spoke to Roland about the GX-24 and they said I would have to get a windows emulator to be able to use it on my Mac. I know they should be the experts but from what i've read on here it seems like I should be able to use it with my Mac and illustrator using a plug-in? 
Has anyone recently bought a GX-24 that they are using on mac? Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

hf256 said:


> Hello,
> I wondered if anybody could help me. I'm a graphic designer and use a Mac with Illustrator CS3. I spoke to Roland about the GX-24 and they said I would have to get a windows emulator to be able to use it on my Mac. I know they should be the experts but from what i've read on here it seems like I should be able to use it with my Mac and illustrator using a plug-in?
> Has anyone recently bought a GX-24 that they are using on mac? Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


Helen,
The CutStudio plugin for Mac works only through Illustrator. If you wanted to use the CutStudio software by itself, you'd need a windows environment. We've tested Boot Camp and Parallels and found them both to work just fine. If you prefer Illustrator by itself, the plugin works just fine.

*One caveat: On the latest Intel based Macs with Leopard operating systems, Rosetta must be used. 

Hope this helps, 
-Dana


----------



## hf256 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's great- thank you very much!


----------



## nomohos (Mar 10, 2008)

Dana,

We are also looking at the GX-24 and told the same thing - CutStudio will not work (we want it to also contour cut our transfers) with the Mac. We are going to get Illustrator (trying to decide if we need to stay with CS3 or if the new CS4 is okay there too! Neither of us are "computer savy" beyond certain limits and have heard people having to rename files, etc. just to get it to work with a Mac - again not sure what they were using Illustrator, Corel, etc. Is it really that simple to just hook it up and you're in business?


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

nomohos said:


> Dana,
> 
> We are also looking at the GX-24 and told the same thing - CutStudio will not work (we want it to also contour cut our transfers) with the Mac. We are going to get Illustrator (trying to decide if we need to stay with CS3 or if the new CS4 is okay there too! Neither of us are "computer savy" beyond certain limits and have heard people having to rename files, etc. just to get it to work with a Mac - again not sure what they were using Illustrator, Corel, etc. Is it really that simple to just hook it up and you're in business?


nomohos,
We haven't had a chance to test CS4 yet, CS3 is still the way to go, but you have to use Rosetta. The only method that works without any trouble is a PowerPC Mac with CS2. Otherwise, you'll want to get Boot Camp or Parallels and use that with Windows XP.
Hope this helps, 
-Dana


----------



## nomohos (Mar 10, 2008)

I think we have decided to not give ourselves any headaches and go with a PC with XP Professional. We will also go ahead and stick with the CS3. Using that set up we shouldn't have to do anything special correct? Thanks again for your help - always good to get straight information for the ones that know best! Colleen


----------

